# Siemens Logo Heizungs Steuerung



## Yeti85 (26 Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier also sorry falls ich etwas falsch mache beim posten!

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe ein Haus gekauft mit einem Holzvergaser als Heizung und einer vom Vorbesitzer selbst gebauten Heizungssteuerung mit Siemens Logo.
Leider versteh ich von dieser Steuerung nur Bahnhof aber mir ist aufgefallen das etwas an der Programmierung nicht stimmen kann vllt kann mir bitte jemand von euch dabei helfen.

Das Problem ist das Teilweise der Mischer aufgeht aber nicht mehr zu macht also das ganze Heiße Wasser in die Heizung schießt statt es in den Puffer zu laden.

Zb. hatte ich die Tage eingestellt das Raum Temp SOLL 20° und Raum Temp IST 26°! 
Aussen Temp 15° , HK Vorlauf Soll 55 ° der Mischer war aber halb offen und HK Vorlauf ist war 70°!!
aber der Mischer hat sich nicht bewegt !!!

Wenn ich ihn dann von Hand zudrehe bleibt er zu.....
bleibt aber dann ewig lang zu....

ich häng im Anhang mal meine Heizungssteuerung dazu bitte schaut es euch an und vllt kann mir jemand helfen.
Bei Fragen meldet euch bitte!
lg Yeti


----------



## winnman (27 Oktober 2019)

vielleicht hängt ja auch der Mischer.

hast du mal die Ansteuersignale an den Mischer beobachtet und ob der das dann auch richtig umsetzt.
Hatte auch schon Mischer die bei mehrmaligem Befehl in die selbe Richtung mal in diese und mal in die andere Richtung gefahren sind.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2019)

Die Programmierung ist schon mal echt Hardcore  !
Mit Regelung hat das wohl nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Programmierung ist schon mal echt Hardcore  !


Du bist mir mal wieder mindestens einen Schritt voraus, Dagobert!
Ich kann noch nicht mal die RARität entpacken, lediglich mit HEX-Editor öffnen. Habe aus Ver2flung versucht, in .lsc umzubenennen (ging) und in Logo zu öffnen (ging nicht).
Jetzt kann ich die Datei nicht mal mehr umbenennen, obwohl Logo wieder geschlossen ist - JAVA hat die Datei noch voll im Griff!?
Ich vertraue jetzt also auf Dein Urteil und erspare mir eine weitere Vergeudung der heute Nacht vom Himmel gefallenen Stunde ...
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Yeti85 (27 Oktober 2019)

Danke aber Nein der Mischer hängt nicht weil wenn die Raum Temperatur dann wie in dem Beispiel oben auf 25 Grad runter geht macht er wieder auf aber er bleibt dann offen...


----------



## Yeti85 (27 Oktober 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du bist mir mal wieder mindestens einen Schritt voraus, Dagobert!
> 
> 
> Ich kann noch nicht mal die RARität entpacken, lediglich mit HEX-Editor öffnen. Habe aus Ver2flung versucht, in .lsc umzubenennen (ging) und in Logo zu öffnen (ging nicht).
> ...



Komisch das du die Dateien nicht entpacken kannst...


----------



## Yeti85 (27 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Programmierung ist schon mal echt Hardcore  !
> Mit Regelung hat das wohl nicht viel zu tun.



OK 
Kann man da was draus machen bzw was müsste man ändern oder müsste man alles neu machen?


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2019)

Das Problem beim Heizungsprogramm und dem Chaos ist aus der Tatsache entstanden, dass das Programm aus der Logo rückgelesen wurde.

@Yeti85,
bei dem Programm fehlt es nicht nur an der Übersichtlichkeit, sondern auch an sämtlicher Dokumentation zur verwendeten Peripherie (Ein- und Ausgänge nicht beschriftet usw.).  Wahrscheinlich hast du kein Originalprogramm? Hast du denn irgendeine Dokumentation zu dem Programm (Schaltpläne, Bedienungsanleitung oder ähnlichem).

Wenn dir da jemand helfen soll, muss erst einmal das LSC-Diagramm aufgeräumt, also die Blöcke übersichtlich angeordnet werden. Das ist schon eine "Schw...."-Arbeit. Und ohne Dokumentation der  Peripherie wird erst dann immer noch schwer, aus der Ferne den Fehler zu finden.


----------



## Yeti85 (27 Oktober 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Heizungsprogramm und dem Chaos ist aus der Tatsache entstanden, dass das Programm aus der Logo rückgelesen wurde.
> 
> @Yeti85,
> bei dem Programm fehlt es nicht nur an der Übersichtlichkeit, sondern auch an sämtlicher Dokumentation zur verwendeten Peripherie (Ein- und Ausgänge nicht beschriftet usw.).  Wahrscheinlich hast du kein Originalprogramm? Hast du denn irgendeine Dokumentation zu dem Programm (Schaltpläne, Bedienungsanleitung oder ähnlichem).
> ...



Ja genau das Original Programm ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar musste aus der Logo ausgelesen werden....

Ja das denk ich auch das dass viel arbeit wird 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert die Heizung ja bzw die Steuerung! hab letzten Winter damit geheizt und für ein nicht isoliertes 140m2 Haus 13m3 Holz gebraucht, ich denke nur das man das mit dem Mischer noch richtig einstellen muss.

ich hab durch rum probieren schon ein bisschen was rausgefunden... zb das 5° Differenz oder Spreizung (keine Ahnung ob man das so nennt) ist .
Das heisst wenn ich zb Temp SOLL auf 20° stelle und  Raum Temp IST auf 24° steht macht der Mischer auf
Letztes hab ich dann rausgefunden das wenn die Raum Temp IST auf 25° geht und ich dann Temp SOLL auf 21° Stelle der Mischer zugeht.....

Nur ich kann nicht dauernd in den Keller runter laufen und nachschauen bzw nachstellen...

Vllt findet jemand raus wo ich das umstellen muss bzw was der Mischer ist bzw Welcher Wert verändert werden muss 
ich hab zb eingestellt das er für 3 Sec auf/zumacht und dann 30sec wartet passt das so?


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2019)

Ich dachte, aus meiner Antwort wäre ersichtlich gewesen, dass man dies eben nicht mal so auf die Schnelle sagen kann.

Um sich in diesem Chaos zu recht zu finden, muss das Programm erst einmal auf geräumt werden. Das ist äußerst zeitintensiv.

Aber zu meinen Fragen bezüglich der Dokumentation (ob vorhanden oder nicht) hast du nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2019)

Yeti85 schrieb:


> OK
> Kann man da was draus machen bzw was müsste man ändern oder müsste man alles neu machen?


Ich persönlich würde es neu machen, aus meiner Sicht natürlich mit einer kleinen S7. Warum S7? Weil ich sonst nichts kann  .

Leute mit den entsprechenden Voraussetzungen bekommen das aber auch irgend wie mit einer Logo hin. Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mal die Hardware genau beschreiben, bzw. einen Schaltplan hoch laden. Dann gibt es hier bestimmt den ein oder anderen der es nicht lassen kann, zu tüfteln. Notwendig wären mindestens die genauen Typ-Bezeichnungen der Logo-Baugruppen, der Sensoren und der Stellantriebe, so wie die Belegung der Ein- und Ausgänge.


Ich hänge mal Ausdrucke der Programme als pdf an. Das Know-How hast du ja eingangs schon veröffentlicht. So hat Heinileini auch seine Freude  .
Anhang anzeigen Kesselsteuerung.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Heizung.pdf



.. und die lsc-Dateien
Anhang anzeigen Heizung.txt

Anhang anzeigen Kesselsteuerung.txt


----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So hat Heinileini auch seine Freude  .


Und er hat auch seine Freu*n*de! Danke Dagobert! Ich traue mich kaum, es zu sagen, ein anderer Freund war noch schneller als Du - per eMail.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

Nein ich hab leider gar nichts weder Schaltplan noch Bedienungsanleitung oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

Ich hänge mal Ausdrucke der Programme als pdf an. Das Know-How hast du ja eingangs schon veröffentlicht. So hat Heinileini auch seine Freude  .
Anhang anzeigen 47504

Anhang anzeigen 47505



.. und die lsc-Dateien
Anhang anzeigen 47506

Anhang anzeigen 47507

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Vielen Dank dafür 

Im Anhang sind Bilder der ganzen Anlage bzw Detail Fotos der unteren Steuerung die für die Heizung zuständig ist und vom Mischer.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Oktober 2019)

Kannst du denn nicht wenigstens herausfinden, welche Funktion die Ein- und Ausgänge haben und dies posten?


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Kannst du denn nicht wenigstens herausfinden, welche Funktion die Ein- und Ausgänge haben und dies posten?




Was meinst du damit genau? wie kann ich das rausfinden?


----------



## hucki (28 Oktober 2019)

Yeti85 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau? wie kann ich das rausfinden?


In dem man schaut, wo die Verdrahtung hingeht, z.B. I1=Schalter "Dafür", Q1=Lampe "Fürsoundso" oder Q2=Motor "Pumpmaldahin" usw.
Im ausgelesenen Programm steht bis dato nur I1, Q1, Q2 usw., was nun mal überhaupt nix aussagt.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Oktober 2019)

Yeti85 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau? wie kann ich das rausfinden?


Was hast Du denn in #9 gemeint mit ...


Yeti85 schrieb:


> Vllt findet jemand raus wo ich das umstellen muss bzw was der Mischer ist bzw Welcher Wert verändert werden muss
> ich hab zb eingestellt das er für 3 Sec auf/zumacht und dann 30sec wartet passt das so?


Wo hast Du denn 3 s bzw. 30 s eingestellt?
​


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn in #9 gemeint mit ...
> 
> Wo hast Du denn 3 s bzw. 30 s eingestellt?
> ​



Bei B009 Impulsgeber
und B006 Impulsgeber 

die 2 sind auf jeden Fall für den Mischer zuständig.


Ein Problem ist auch das der Innen Temperatur Sensor B038 nicht richtig eingestellt ist er zeigt zb. 26° an es hat aber höchstens 23°
aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den Wert ändere lt einem bekannten ist das ein PT100 Fühler.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal das Programm aufgeräumt, so dass es übersichtlicher ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Ausgänge Q2 und Q3 für den Mischer zuständig. Aber der Rest im Programm bleibt trotzdem (für mich) nicht nachvollziehbar. Allein die Parametrierung der Analogverstärker. AI1 könnte nach den Bildern für ein Poti in der Schranktür als Sollwertsteller sein.

Ebenso bin ich der Meinung, dass die Funktion des Programms irgendwann mal reduziert wurde. Es sind soviel LOW-Block-Verknüpfungen die dann am Eingang des verschalteten Blocks negiert werden. Ein negierter LOW-Block hat die gleiche Funktion wie ein HIGH-Block.


----------



## emilio20 (28 Oktober 2019)

Hallo
habe mir das auch mal angeschaut. Q2 und Q3 sind für den Mischer zuständig. Das Problem die Mischer Steuerung geht nur bis zu einer eingestellten Raumtemp bis 20°C.
Schau dir mal B024 Live in deiner Steuerung an. Wenn AI5 (Raumtemperatur) höher als 20°C eingestellt wird die Funktion Mischer zu blockiert. Du kannst versuchen den wert in B024 auf Schwellwert EIN -30 zu ändern.
AI3 ist die Außentemperatur.

Ich würde das ganze neu machen. Das Programm ist nicht nachzuvollziehen. Deine eingestellte Raumtemp hat keinen Einfluss auf deine Vorlauf Temperatur. Ich habe das beim mir so gelöst das die Außentemperatur und die Differenz zwischen Raum IST und SOLL einen Einfluss auf die Vorlauftemperatur meiner Heizung haben. Der Mischer wird mit einen PI Regler auf die Vorlauftemperatur geregelt.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe warum bei den Kesselprogramm PT100 Temp. Sensoren verbaut sind und bei dem Heizungsprogram Temperatursensoren von 0-10V ?


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Oktober 2019)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mir das auch mal angeschaut. Q2 und Q3 sind für den Mischer zuständig. Das  Problem die Mischer Steuerung geht nur bis zu einer eingestellten Raumtemp bis 20°C.
> Schau dir mal B024 Live in deiner Steueurng an.



Da kannst du dir alle Parametrierungen anschauen. Die sind alle seltsam.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Oktober 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich da ein "Unwissender" ausgelassen.

Teils wird parametriert, als wenn eine Kommastelle für das Display verwendet werden soll, dann wieder ohne Kommastelle. 

Im Endeffekt sieht es für mich aus, als wenn jemand versucht hätte, dass irgendwie zum Funktionieren zu bekommen. Aber ohne Kenntnisse....


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Ich habe mal das Programm aufgeräumt, so dass es übersichtlicher ist.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Ausgänge Q2 und Q3 für den Mischer zuständig. Aber der Rest im Programm bleibt trotzdem (für mich) nicht nachvollziehbar. Allein die Parametrierung der Analogverstärker. AI1 könnte nach den Bildern für ein Poti in der Schranktür als Sollwertsteller sein.
> 
> Ebenso bin ich der Meinung, dass die Funktion des Programms irgendwann mal reduziert wurde. Es sind soviel LOW-Block-Verknüpfungen die dann am Eingang des verschalteten Blocks negiert werden. Ein negierter LOW-Block hat die gleiche Funktion wie ein HIGH-Block.




Boah danke schön echt nett!!

Ja das stimmt der Poti an der Schranktür ist für die Raum Temp Soll zuständig.

Kann sein das da was reduziert wurde, ich glaube er wollte da noch eine Solar Anlage dazu machen später bzw es später mal überarbeiten und ist nie dazu gekommen....


----------



## Yeti85 (28 Oktober 2019)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mir das auch mal angeschaut. Q2 und Q3 sind für den Mischer zuständig. Das Problem die Mischer Steuerung geht nur bis zu einer eingestellten Raumtemp bis 20°C.
> Schau dir mal B024 Live in deiner Steuerung an. Wenn AI5 (Raumtemperatur) höher als 20°C eingestellt wird die Funktion Mischer zu blockiert. Du kannst versuchen den wert in B024 auf Schwellwert EIN -30 zu ändern.
> AI3 ist die Außentemperatur.
> ...




Vielen Vielen dank schon mal für die Mühe!

Hab jetzt das erste Programm gefunden das ich aus der Logo rausgezogen habe und da war der Wert von B024 auf -50, soll ich den wieder zurück stellen? von -20 auf -50?

Ich hab das nur selbst verändert auf - 20 damit ich mit dem Poti von 16°-26° die Raumtemperatur Soll anpassen kann. 
Ich hab mir gedacht das der Mischer dann nicht aufmacht wenn ich da weiter runter stelle die Soll Temperatur. 


Ja stimmt das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das egal was ich an Raum Temp Soll mit dem Poti verstelle sich die VL Temperatur nicht ändert.....

Wie kann ich den Wert für die Innen Temperatur richtig anpassen? also zb das er auf +21° ist


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 Oktober 2019)

Yeti85 schrieb:


> Kann sein das da was reduziert wurde, ich glaube er wollte da noch eine Solar Anlage dazu machen später bzw es später mal überarbeiten und ist nie dazu gekommen....



Meiner Meinung nach sieht es eher aus als wenn der Nachtbetrieb deaktiviert wurde.

Was für ein Sensor geht denn auf AI5 (Raumtemperatur)? Ist es ein PT100, welcher auf ein AM2 RTD geht? Wenn ja, stimmt die Parametrierung im Analogverstärker B005 nicht.


----------



## Yeti85 (29 Oktober 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sieht es eher aus als wenn der Nachtbetrieb deaktiviert wurde.
> 
> Was für ein Sensor geht denn auf AI5 (Raumtemperatur)? Ist es ein PT100, welcher auf ein AM2 RTD geht? Wenn ja, stimmt die Parametrierung im Analogverstärker B005 nicht.




Ja stimmt! der Typ der das gebaut hat war ganz am Anfang mal da und hat die Anlage zum laufen gebracht und da hat er gesagt den Nachtbetrieb nimmt er  raus weil es eh nix bringt!

ich mach mal ein Foto von dem Sensor der im oberen Stock hängt.


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 Oktober 2019)

Schönes Foto, sagt mir aber nichts. Der Nachtbetrieb ist aber nicht "rausgenommen", sondern nur den LOW-Block deaktiviert.

Auf jeden Fall wird dir meiner Meinung niemand aus der Ferne richtig helfen können, weil wir nicht wissen, welche Sensoren du genau hast und warum welcher Sensor so parametriert ist, wie es sich im Programm zeigt.
Wie lang ist denn der Kabelweg von der Abzweigdose bis zur Logo? Länger als 10m?


----------



## Yeti85 (29 Oktober 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Schönes Foto, sagt mir aber nichts. Der Nachtbetrieb ist aber nicht "rausgenommen", sondern nur den LOW-Block deaktiviert.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wird dir meiner Meinung niemand aus der Ferne richtig helfen können, weil wir nicht wissen, welche Sensoren du genau hast und warum welcher Sensor so parametriert ist, wie es sich im Programm zeigt.
> Wie lang ist denn der Kabelweg von der Abzweigdose bis zur Logo? Länger als 10m?



ok, kann es sein das der "Rest" vom Nachtbetrieb da Probleme macht?
Sollte bzw kann man den Nachtbetrieb ganz entfernen?

Ja das denk ich mir aber bis jetzt habt ihr mir schon ganz schön geholfen!

Die Logo hängt im Keller und der Sensor im 1sten Stock also dürfte ca 10m sein ja, warum?


----------



## GUNSAMS (29 Oktober 2019)

Weil Siemens die maximale Länge bei Sensoranschlüssen mit 10 m vorgibt. Je nach dem, welcher Querschnitt verwendet wird, kann ein zu langes Kabel das Ergebnis mehr oder minder stark verfälschen.
Parametriert ist er aber nicht wie ein PT100, sondern wie ein 0-10V Signal.
Mir kommt es vor, als wenn die Einstellungen der Verstärker fast alle nicht stimmen und jemand probiert hat irgendwelche Einstellungen zu machen, um eine Funktion hin zu bekommen.

Genau genommen kann dir nur jemand mit dem entsprechendem Wissen und geeigneten Messgeräten vor Ort weiterhelfen.


----------

